# 1V‐2P Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine



## CrazyCreole (Dec 7, 2011)

what are your thoughts about 1V‐2P Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine CAMS


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I started with the 1v-2p after struggling with the stencil method for about 8 months (took too long). I loved the machine and a year later I upgraded to the 1v-6p and love it too (i've had it now for just over a month). The 1v-2p is a great starter machine but it's more for retail jobs. If you want to go more wholesale with your transfers you would need the 1v-6p. The Cams machines in general are awesome but of course they are machines so you have to do some maintenance (keep them cleaned and free of moisture) to keep them running smooth. But they are easy, IMO, to clean and maintain. 

Col Desi is a great Company to work with (I am not affiliated) and if you haven't spoken to anyone, ask for Alex, he stays on top of things and always gets back with me. Their customer service and tech support is awesome and I highly recommend them compaired to some other companies I've delt with. I think if you start with the 1v-2p you have a year to trade it in for an upgrade to the 1v-6p and they will give you full purchase credit for the old machine. Don't quote me on that, but I think they do this. So you can start with the smaller machine and see where it takes you and not have to take such a big risk to start.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> I think if you start with the 1v-2p you have a year to trade it in for an upgrade to the 1v-6p and they will give you full purchase credit for the old machine.


That is correct Diane. For a full year you can upgrade to any larger machine and receive a full credit for your ofiginal machine.


----------

